# Poignant writing from a Marine vet or OIF



## evangilder (Jun 8, 2005)

Below is a message written by a marine veteran of Operation Iraqi Freedom. 

_I joined the Marine Corps before September 11th because I desperately wanted to serve my country. I volunteered for the Infantry because I felt that an American could serve in no capacity more honorable than that of an infantryman. We are the first to fight, the first to die, and those who bear the majority of the burden in combat. I served in Iraq as part of the 1st Marine Division a unit with the sad and glorious distinction of some the largest combat casualties of the invasion as a result of the dangerous mission given to it. 

I have seen farenheit 9-11 and I deeply resent the false portrayal of the war in Iraq by Michael Moore. Furthermore, I am ed at his two faced attempt to both be on the side of us soldiers while simultaneously making us look like uneducated monsters only looking for the thrill of killing innocent people. 

I have a bit of a message for Michael Moore: 

Mr. Moore, I don’t think you could ever understand the deep pain and frustration your film has caused me and many other veterans of Operation Iraqi Freedom. In two hours of filmmaking you succeeded in making the sacrifice that we made in Iraq look like a misguided mistake while making us look like barbarians. Mr. Moore you have never been to Iraq. You didn’t see the constant expressions of gratitude shown by the Iraqi people who understood they were being liberated. Nor did you see the ing disregard the enemy had for innocent life. It was common practice for Fedayeen and the foreign fighters who opposed us to use children and men and women as human shields. I myself witnessed fighters hijack civilian cars packed with entire families and use them as battering rams against American positions. These acts are representative of an entire regime based upon brutality and cruelty a regime that no longer exists because young people like myself answered the call to destroy them. 

You claim to be anti-war Mr. Moore well I can assure you that no one is more anti-war than people like me. I have seen war in all its brutality in all its hellacious reality and I despise war. The things I have witnessed; the cruelty of our enemies and the pain of those it effected will be seared into my memory for the rest of my life. Yet, I can honestly say that I know without a doubt that the freedom of the Iraqi people and the removal of Saddam Hussein from power was a noble cause well worth the price. Sir, I bear that price you do not. I returned home from the war unacknowledged and spun back into normal life. You have made millions of your film yet in the end I am the one who is more rewarded because I carry in my heart the tremendous pride of knowing that I was willing to sacrifice my life in service of people I had never met or seen. I would have gladly laid down my life for those people in Iraq. I would like to share a brief story with you. 

After a tremendous firefight in downtown Baghdad on April 8th 2003 my company took cover in several civilian homes in order to treat our casualities as well as those of civilians who had been intentionally placed in the cross fire by enemy forces. My squad spent the evening with a warm Iraqi family. The grandfather’s name was Nehjib he was western trained dentist and spoke perfect English. During the fighting, one of Nehjib’s relatives was wounded in both arms and had lost a lot of blood. Her condition was deteriorating and we were making every attempt to evacuate here but do to sporadic firing from enemy forces outside the neighborhood we feared our vehicles, even though they would be bearing wounded civilians would be fired upon. We eventually managed to commandeer a civilian vehicle and a local man offered to drive them to the nearest hospital. Despite that I feared that she would not make it through the night. Despite this tragedy her grandfather Nehjib and his family treated us with tremendous hospitality. The following morning Nehjib asked us if we were really here to remove Saddam. One of my fellow Marines informed him that we were there to free his people and give them back their country. Nehjib broke down into tears and began kissing all of us on the cheeks thanking us. 

Mr. Moore this was a scene often repeated in many an Iraqi neighborhood. But consider this. Nehjib endured during that battle the loss of friends and potentially his daughter his neighborhood had been destroyed by enemy RPG fire and despite all that he was GRATEFUL!!! Grateful that we were there to free them from Saddam. 

How could you possible claim to tell the story of the Iraq war without ever including such stories as these. The only possible conclusion is that you developed an opinion before having any grasp on actual facts. 

I realize you believe you are exposing truth Mr. Moore and despite your incredulous bias I honestly don’t believe you intentionally lie, but I beg you to pause and seriously examine what it is you are doing. Your film and frequent attacks against our presence in Iraq only damages our efforts their while fueling the fire of our enemies. Whether or not we should have gone into Iraq we are there and we must succeed and deliver those people the promise of freedom. Help us Mr. Moore accomplish that task. Divert your energy and talent away from attacking the past and towards building the future. Take the profit from your film and help the children in Iraq have a future like many soldiers have using their own money. 

I am inarticulate and unable to express all my feelings simply because this issue raises so many emotions in me. I wish you could feel the tremendous pain your opinions have caused me and those like me. You are not on my side, rather you are attacking something which I was willing to sacrifice my life for. However, I would like to share a quote from a letter I wrote in Iraq. 

“some say I am making a sacrifice; but, how many people must stand idly by why evil rampages the world, while humanity is defiled, women raped, and children killed. I had that opportunity to fight for those who could not fight for themselves to stand up look evil square in the face and destroy it. This was no sacrifice but an honor and a priviledge and I thank God I could be here.”_


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 8, 2005)

Damn. Let me buy that young man a drink. Hell, an entire case. 
Outstanding!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 8, 2005)

Michael Moore is an idiot. Here's a book that rips him apart....

"Michael Moore is a paradox. A millionaire who boasts of wealth as proving his value -- "I'm a millionaire, I'm a multi-millionaire. I'm filthy rich. You know why I'm a multi-millionaire? 'Cause multi-millions like what I do. That's pretty good, isn't it?" 

He lives in a million-dollar apartment, and boasts of that as well. "I walk among them. I live on the island of Manhattan, a three-mile-wide strip of land that is luxury home and corporate suite to America's elite..... Those who run your life live in my neighborhood. I walk in the streets with them each day" (Michael Moore, Stupid White Men, p. 51). For vacations, he keeps another million-dollar beachfront house in Michigan.

"You would think that he's the ultimate common man. But he's money-obsessed," said one associate. 

He sends his child to a private school -- no sense associating with the working class -- and has some trouble associating with them himself. The New York Post reported on a tantrum he threw in London: "Then, on his second-to-last night, [Michael Moore] raged against everyone connected with the Roundhouse and complained that he was being paid a measly $750 a night. 'He completely lost the plot,' a member of the stage crew told the London Evening Standard. 'He stormed around all day screaming at everyone, even the 5 pound-an-hour bar staff, telling them how we were all con men and useless. Then he went on stage and did it in public.' At his last appearance, staffers refused to work or even open the theater's doors." NY Post, Jan. 8, 2003."


----------



## plan_D (Jun 8, 2005)

Good on that Marine. I'll buy him a case of real beer!

And I hate Moore, he's a fat socialist weasle.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 8, 2005)

YEP!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 8, 2005)

How many people actually buy into his crap, I wonder.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 8, 2005)

You be surprised. Where I live there's a bunch of pinkos who think he's god. The whole city of Boulder is freakazoid city! Left-wing, tree hugging, fruitcakes!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 8, 2005)

Michael Moore is nothing more than an opportunistic walking, talking rectal opening (read a-hole). The shame is that some people take his movie as gospel. He would have made Herr Goebbels proud.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 8, 2005)

Believe me fellas, I sympathize. Canada is _full_ of them! Unfortunately, quite a few of them hold high-level positions of influence too.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 7, 2006)

You made me feel patriotic again and Proud to support our troops!


----------

